
Show HN: Things I wish someone told me when I started college - sacheendra
https://medium.com/@sacheendra/things-i-wish-someone-told-me-when-i-started-college-81b9e220524c#.cwqswjd9q
======
fiatjaf
This is not a Show HN post.

